# Intel Ice Lake Proccessors



## synthnut1 (Mar 5, 2019)

2nd half 2019......will have new USB4.....Thunderbolt 3 integration....Hopefully Thunderbolt technology that works well on PC........??????......Jim


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 8, 2019)

I have Thunderbolt 2 working just fine on my PC for years...


I wouldn't expect any products using USB4 before 2020, or even later.


----------



## synthnut1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Why does this not surprise me ?.....Whenever I need computer related info, you’re my “go to “ guy ! Wish I had your knowledge!!.....Jim


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2019)

They are still in the work of finalizing the standard. And imo most cheap to average mainboards / notebooks won't have USB4 for a long time as it is more expensive in implementation.


----------

